# Real world numbers



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Just completed my first month of driving in Columbus (days only) and I netted $12 per hour- after deducting fuel costs. 

I included the time it took to drive to pick up a fare, the trip time, and the "dead" return time. Uber does not supply this total time in their reports, so if you're doing the math, be sure to include this.

Now, if I include the self-employment tax penalty, future car repairs, and what I'll lose with the additional mileage on my car when I sell it, it is a no brainer to NOT drive any more. I know that my hourly would go up if I drove at night near the bars but not willing to do it.

(NOTE: I'm not counting income tax, you have to pay that no matter what job you hold)


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

This is the conclusion that every driver will make, except for those that are willing to spin their wheels for less than minimum wage or much less.
The only way Uber can possibly work is for the driver to use a cheap, fully depreciated economy car ( 2003 Honda Civic ) and accept all pings.
Little depreciation, low cost insurance, low cost tires, brakes oil and high mpg. If you use anything other than this you are fooling yourself at Ubers gain.

As a practical standard, the amount that taxes will impact you is 12% minimum. There are Federal Social Security taxes that must be taken out, irregardless of your profitability.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Uberselectguy said:


> This is the conclusion that every driver will make, except for those that are willing to spin their wheels for less than minimum wage or much less.
> The only way Uber can possibly work is for the driver to use a cheap, fully depreciated economy car ( 2003 Honda Civic ) and accept all pings.
> Little depreciation, low cost insurance, low cost tires, brakes oil and high mpg. If you use anything other than this you are fooling yourself at Ubers gain.
> 
> As a practical standard, the amount that taxes will impact you is 12% minimum. There are Federal Social Security taxes that must be taken out, irregardless of your profitability.


You just described a cab driver job , at half the income


----------

